# Funny stuff !!



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

This has been around for a while , but it's so funny that i watch it a few times each year . It's the great prank on Gay PETA Nut !! RAT BOY !!!!!

http://www.killsometime.com/video/video.asp?ID=349


----------

